# Evans interceptor Garage sale find. Can anyone help me with info? more pics



## Jason Erickson (May 21, 2011)

This Evans Interceptor 500 is a 2 speed with 26" tires. The seiral # is k178075b26. Im guessing that it is either very late 50's or early 60's. Does anyone know any info about this bike?  It rides nice with the original tires but they are pretty weather checked, The fenders are pretty dented up and there is some rust but not too bad. Is it worth anything?


----------



## Adamtinkerer (May 22, 2011)

I have a 1960 Evans brochure, it shows a very similar, but not identical Interceptor 500. The 60 model has chrome fenders, a headlight, and slightly different graphics on the chainguard. Otherwise, same bike. The Interceptor 100 was black & red, the 300 black & white, and the 600, top model for that line, was 'iridescent gray' & white, all with red striping. There's very little info available about Evans, besides the fact that they bought out Colson's bike line around 1953, and only made bikes through 1962. Not especially collectable, but they are neat looking, with their Harley Earl desinged frame and square fenders. Cleaned up a bit, might bring $150 depending on your area.


----------



## partsguy (May 22, 2011)

Harley Earl? The GM designer?


----------



## Adamtinkerer (May 24, 2011)

classicfan1 said:


> Harley Earl? The GM designer?




Yes. They made a big deal about it in their ads.


----------



## ginnyb (Jan 28, 2012)

*Interceptor 700*



Adamtinkerer said:


> I have a 1960 Evans brochure, it shows a very similar, but not identical Interceptor 500. The 60 model has chrome fenders, a headlight, and slightly different graphics on the chainguard. Otherwise, same bike. The Interceptor 100 was black & red, the 300 black & white, and the 600, top model for that line, was 'iridescent gray' & white, all with red striping. There's very little info available about Evans, besides the fact that they bought out Colson's bike line around 1953, and only made bikes through 1962. Not especially collectable, but they are neat looking, with their Harley Earl desinged frame and square fenders. Cleaned up a bit, might bring $150 depending on your area.




Hi! I have been looking all over the internet for some information and found your message, above.  I have an Evans Interceptor 700 that has all its original parts, wire basket, rear book carrier.  Problem is, I can find nothing that gives me an idea when this was made.  Can you supply me with any information? Thank you so much!


----------



## jwm (Jan 28, 2012)

Adamtinkerer said:


> I have a 1960 Evans brochure, it shows a very similar, but not identical Interceptor 500. The 60 model has chrome fenders, a headlight, and slightly different graphics on the chainguard. Otherwise, same bike. The Interceptor 100 was black & red, the 300 black & white, and the 600, top model for that line, was 'iridescent gray' & white, all with red striping. There's very little info available about Evans, besides the fact that they bought out Colson's bike line around 1953, and only made bikes through 1962. Not especially collectable, but they are neat looking, with their Harley Earl desinged frame and square fenders. Cleaned up a bit, might bring $150 depending on your area.




My first 26" bike was an Evans. Here's a pic I found either here or at RRB (I forgot)




Any info in your catalogue?

JWM


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jan 29, 2012)

ginnyb said:


> Hi! I have been looking all over the internet for some information and found your message, above.  I have an Evans Interceptor 700 that has all its original parts, wire basket, rear book carrier.  Problem is, I can find nothing that gives me an idea when this was made.  Can you supply me with any information? Thank you so much!




Welcome to the forum! There's very little info out there about Evans, as you've experienced first hand! No real way to tell the years definitively. I do have the '60 brochure, so I know the factory specs and graphics of what they offered that year. Post some pics in a new thread, and we can try to narrow it down some. Overall, Evans badged bikes were only made from 1955-62, so that's a fairly narrow window already in the bike world!


----------



## ginnyb (Feb 10, 2012)

*Interceptor 700 pics*

I'm new to these forums and am not sure if I am replying correctly.  These are the pics of the Interceptor 700 -- any information is greately appreciated!!  Thanks!


----------



## morton (Feb 11, 2012)

*nicce*

Looks to me that with a tear down for cleaning/greasing, some Barkeepers friend, and a little wax you have one very nice original.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Feb 12, 2012)

ginnyb said:


> I'm new to these forums and am not sure if I am replying correctly.  These are the pics of the Interceptor 700 -- any information is greately appreciated!!  Thanks!




From what I've seen, the style of your bike is the last Evans bikes, so, closer to 1962. I have a similar ladie's bike, with the same chainguard, Monark-esque (but not identical) chainring, and lantern style tank/light.


----------

